# Dubai 'Boris Bikes'



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I noticed last night that there is now a bike station right next to the 'Trump Towers' monorail station. Apart from the fact that the station is actually closed, I thought it was a strange place to have a bike station as there isn;t going to be much passing user traffic.

Its called the Al Ittihad Station (number 6620) and according to the map there are several bike stations on the Palm Jumeriah outer road, one more near the Fairmont and another few near the Burj Khalifa.

Has anyone used them as, as far as I know, there is no safe way to cycle from the Palm trunk area to the fronds and outer area without going through the road tunnel which is at best, suicide. There are no pavements with dropped kerbs and the service roads are as busy as the main routes.

Views anyone ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been using the bikes outside the Fairmont and cycling in the park, they seem very popular so far. The park is in constant use by people living nearby so it's a good location in my opinion.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been using the bikes at the Marina Walk they have a few stations along the way. It's been great fun. I hope they have some on the public beach in Jumeirah in the near future. Would be perfect.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> I've been using the bikes outside the Fairmont and cycling in the park, they seem very popular so far. The park is in constant use by people living nearby so it's a good location in my opinion.


So where exactly have you gone from the Fairmont ? The park is tiny and is isolated isn't it or is there some park I am missing? My apartment overlooks the walking track and I have never seen a cyclist in that area ?

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I cycle to the park and go round the 2.5km track a couple of times then cycle back to Fairmont.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Fairmont on the The Palm or Fairmat SZR?

Btw is was Ken Livingstone that brought in the bikes in London. Boris just carpet bagged off the back of them.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

On the Palm, there's 6 locations dotted around the Palm, one in the Park, one outside Fairmont, one on the Shoreline side and 3 on the outer crescent at Atlantic, Zabeel Saray and Anantara.

You can register your phone here and link it to your credit card to make it a lot easier: Bicycle rental in the Middle East - BYKYstations Dubai


----------

